# s14 sr20det wiring help needed!



## white_s14 (Apr 25, 2008)

if anyone would be nice enough to provide me with a dash wiring write up, i have a 95 s14 i have a s14 sr20det with a WC ecu thank you.

clyde

i have been searching for days i cant even find one to buy please help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check this web site out:

SR20DET Swap Engine Harness Wiring Diagram Guide SR SR20

Even though the guide describes an S13 conversion, it might help you.


----------

